# Going outside & other stuff...



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a question...how many times a day should a four year old dog have to go out? 

I take Amy out at 8am, noon, 6pm & 10:30pm. She still pees & poops on my carpets EVERY day. I'm taking her to the vet on Monday to rule out any physical problems & if there is nothing physically wrong with her, I'm re-assessing this situation. I'm at my wits end. The woman who sold her to us swore to me that she was "fully housebroken & loves kids". I've spent over $200 to have all my carpets cleaned & sanitzied and she still igornes my children. I've tried so hard, but it seems like ever since she went into heat, things have been on a slippery downhill slope. 

I'm so angry with the person we got her from b/c she isn't the type of dog she told me we were getting. I now have two children who will be absolutely heartbroken if we decide she needs to find a new home, but I just can't spend my every waking moment struggling with this dog when I'm a single mom 50% of the time and they are crying because they don't understand why the dog "hates them"...in their words. 

It's hard to be understanding with her, but God knows, I'm trying. I just need this situation to resolve itself quickly before I lose my mind.

Ok........sorry for the venting, but it'a snow day, my husband is gone, my kids are arguing & I just cleaned up MORE pee.........:frusty::frusty:

I did contact rescue to get some help & they suggested having her medically evaluated. Such sweet people & they were so willing to help me. I'll let you know what the vet says on Monday. We're bringing the kids b/c I want them to hear it too. I'm afraid they think I'm over reacting & will blame me if things don't work out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you get her as an adult? 

What kind of person did you get her from? Did she allow you into her home? Did she have a doggy door?

If I understood correctly she is not spayed? Not sure if that has anything to do with it. You can ask your vet if spaying would help.

Do you allow free feeding? Allow water all day? - Most dogs have to go potty after they eat...usually within an hour max. Some as little as 10 minutes. If she is allowed to free feed and you miss her signs that she has go, you may want to try limiting to 2 feedings per day. Morning and around 5 or 6 at night. If you let her out at 8 in the morning and they she eats and poops in your living room by 10, then that may be the culprit...since you didn't plan on letting her out til 12, but she had to go since 9. Make since?

You may have to tether her to to during the day or start keeping her limited on the amount of roaming she has in the house if she wasn't fully potty trained to begin with...she doesn't know what she is doing is wrong.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen I am so sorry to hear that you are going thru so many problems. One thing you said jumped out at me, and that is that she is not spayed?? First off, I would do that! I take mine out a lot more that you but that doesnt necessarily mean that your schedule is bad. My guys go out on weekdays at 5am, 8am., 9am(just to check & usually dont do anything) 1-2pm, 4pm and 8pm. I can say that they usually do something everytime except for the 9am run, which is right before work. I think the 12-6 time period is long, personally I cannot hold it during the day for 6 hours. I pray that the vet will have some great suggestions so that she can stay with the family!! Is it possible for her to go out more often? If not due to work schedules, why not teach her to use the pee pee pads?? 
I am sure that mealtime is important to her, how about having the kids feed her. That always warms the heart of a pups - anyone who feeds them is special. Or have one, and only one special treat that each kid has for her that will bond her to them. Just a few suggetions!! I hope something works.

Kristy - we posted at the same time, just about the same advise!! Hope it works.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jen, I am so sorry to hear about Amy's housebreaking issues. I didn't know that you were struggling with her in this way. Please let us know how her vet checkup goes and if they find something that would explain her accidents. Hang in there. I know how being on your knees cleaning up pee, poo and/or vomit can just totally break you down when you are already weary from other things going on. 

Can you restrict her to a carpet-free area of the house (like the kitchen or dining room) for now? At least the accidents will be easier to clean up for now and will just give you a much-needed break. You didn't say how many accidents she is having - is it just one a day or several?

Lincoln is almost 3 years old and he goes potty (in general) around 7:30 am, 3 pm (his choice to hold it that long!), after dinner around 6 pm and sometimes before bed around 10, but sometimes not again until morning.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my friend had a similar issue with her bichon. alot of it was due to not knowing the dogs "schedule" i would pull out a legal pad and everytime you take her out, note what she did and what time. this will help you see her shceudle more clearly. our dog poops 2x a day, once in the morning and i know about 8-9 hours later. he's 4. he can sleep thru the night, 9 hours sometimes so i know he can hold it that long if he had to but i always take him out before i leave for the day even if he just peed an hour ago. nothing like an empty tank! i agree with everyone, he pees like crazy after he's eaten so he tends to go more at night. on average, he'll ask to go outside 4x but a lot of times i take him out right before we sit down for dinner or before company comes over, etc. my pups a male so i don't know if not having her fixed is adding to the problem. do you use que words "let's go outside and go potty? does she eat her meals at the same time every day, this can change when they poop. it could also be a food allergy or perhaps the food is too rich for his system. what are you feeding him? stick with it. it will get better. each dog is different and the best thing is to try to figure out his scheudle. once you do, you'll know your dogs system like clockwork. also,are you leaving her out long enough to do her business? that was another problem my friend had with her bichon, she didn't leave him out long enough and as soon as they would get back in the house. he'd do his thing on the carpet.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, I can totally understand your frustration! Heck, I only have an almost 5 mo. old puppy and get frustrated when he pees on the carpet every 3rd day! I sure hope the Vet finds a medical problem that is easily and quickly handled and you can live a happy life WITH Amy.
Do you have pads available for her? Bells? Is she restricted to a smaller area instead of having the run of the house? Do your kids feed her? 
I feel so bad for you as I'm sure you imagined to have more fun than pain with a Havanese.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

littlebuddy,
I try to 'empty Pablo's tank' too when we go outside. I used commands like 'go potty' and 'go poopoo' since day 1, of course timing is the key in using those words!
When I take him outside, I keep him on a short leash and stay more or less (2-3 steps max.) on the same spot and tell him to 'go potty', once he potties, he gets verbal praise and then I say 'now go poopoo'. Once he poops, he gets lots of praise and his 'treat' is that we'll go for a happy walk on which I encourage him several times to 'go potty'. I kind of figured out where he like to potty and use the 'go potty' commands there.
Jen, hope this helps.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jen,
I am so sorry that you are having such a tough time.

I will tell you that I take Brady out a lot more often than that. He is almost 2. We use bells on the door and he does go out every hour or two when we are home. He will ring his bells and up I go. As a matter of fact, he just rang so I will be right back. Unfortunately, even though he can make it all night without any problems, he needs to go every two hours or so when we are home and he is up. I do take him for 2-3 nice walks a day, but the bell just means a quick trip outside to do his thing. I also always take him out if I am leaving the house. He is in his crate when we are not home.

I certainly hope things get better for you. I know how hard you have tried with Amy and how much you want to make it work. I wish one of us could come up with some magic and make things better for you!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

is your sweet hav a rescue? you mentioned she was 4 years old. if she's a rescue or living with someone else before she came to your home, there may be some other issues that's causing her to do her business inside. stick with it, it will get better, they are wonderful dogs and something tells me she will figure this out, you might just have to undo what's been done during the past 4 years. if the vet gives you a clean bill of health, ask him for adivse. i always ask my vet for advise when my pup does something that i can't figure out how to correct. they sometimes have a different perspective on things.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

((((Jen)))) Oh, you sound so upset! And my heart is breaking for your kids! She won't play with them at all? 
Mine are still puppies, but I take them out tons more: 6am, 7am (after brekkie), 10am, 12pm, 1pm, 3:30pm, 4:30pm, 5:30pm, and then a walk at 8pm for last call. I think this avoids accidents but it also keeps me busy! LOL.
Are the kids giving treats to her? Sharing in her care -- feeding, brushing, walking?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jen,
Sorry things are not going well....a couple of things you mentioned, you said you had snow and my dogs hated to potty in the snow. If Amy is worst right now maybe it is the weather....and also Laurie mention having her spayed might help also, I would check that out with your vet.

Before Casper was trained to go outside, I could never take him out enough...he just didn't have to go pee when I had him out. I could figure out the poop times, he was a morning and evening guy.

The pee pads saved my sanitity with the second dog....she goes on the pee pad 90% of the time. Missy is now using pee pads and going outside. 

I wonder if pee pads would be a option for Amy? I know some people hate them, but after going though it with two dogs it is better to have it on a pee pad.


And Amy might never be the dog you wanted for the girls...and you will have to accept it or not. I remember my brother wanted a dog really bad and he bought a dog home (a 4-5 yr old girl dog) the dog never liked my brother, ended up being my dog and sleeping in my room following me around. There was nothing we could do about it, after when I left home she was my mom's dog.

Maybe.....someday......you could get the girls a hav puppy, that has been exposed to kids while it was young. Some Havs are good with kids and some are not.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...I've been MIA these past few days because of a sick kid  She's doing better now though.

Thank you for all your suggestions. Our vet appointment got re-scheduled and we went yesterday. We took the kids so that they could hear everything themselves. The vet was wonderful & took a lot of time with us. She found nothing physically wrong with Amy. Because her "accidents" always occur after she's been left alone for an hour or two or behind the gate (drying off), she said it's 100% behavioral & that our schedule should be fine.

As far as her lack of interaction with the girls, she told us that she has a ton of baggage from the way she was raised. That her issue is not necessarily seperation anxiety, but she just doesn't know where she fits in. She is fearful & dependent on me. She said there's a good possibility that this will never change. We didn't leave with much hope, but I still haven't given up. It was suggested that my older daughter take over feeding her & becoming her main caregiver. Last night, I put Amy's bed in Alex's room, shut the door & she actually slept there all night. I was especially surprised because I was up with my younger one who was throwing up all night & she heard my voice & lots of commotion right outside the door, but never whined or wanted to leave. 

One woman who worked at the vets office took us aside on the way out & suggested getting Alex involved in the junior handler program through 4-H. I put a call in to the person in charge & I'm waiting to hear back. The vet said that if I do obedience with her, it's only going to stengthen that intense dependency on me. Alex wants to take on the responsibility, but there are no guarantees, that's the sad part...

The vet also reccomended a good trainer. but again, a VERY high price tag & no guarantees. I don't want to see her go, I really love this dog. I just don't know if she would be happier in a place where there were no kids and the owner had nothing else to do but devote all their time to her. Unfortunately, I'm no where near that place in my life! We're all trying really hard to make this work & hopefully, something will click for Amy & she'll decide she's happy here.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jen,

On my posting above... I meant that maybe you could get another Hav to help keep Amy company, not replace her....


I admire you so, you have tried everything, hopefully it will all work out for you.

I really think the idea of having your daughter take Amy to dog classes would be good.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jen,
I really feel for you, I DO know how discouraging those situations can be. I think you've gotten a lot of wonderful information so far, and I agree that I think the idea of having your daughter work with Amy in 4-H is a great idea. 

If you consider trying the pee pad thing, after she figures out what to do, you can save a ton of money by buying pads for people at Sams or Costco. 

My 2 year old Cooper goes overnight without having to go out, so I know he can do it, but when we're home and he's active and drinking, he goes out every hour. We have a bell by the door and it's pretty amazing how often he wants to run out and "go".

Best of luck to you and your family, Amy is just so adorable and I know it would break all of your hearts to have to part with her now.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, did the vet suggest getting her spayed?? I too think that pee pee pads saved my sanity with my second and third!! I got a big litter pan, lilke the size of the pads, and put the pads in there, so clean up was real easy. I dont use them anymore as mine go outside all the time (well almost all the time - little stinkers!!) but maybe Amy just needs a little extra time.
I think having her sleep with your daughter is a fabulous idea & you should continue it!! Also let the girls feed her, and brush her, and ALSO take her out to potty. I think that as long as the girls are not acting afraid, Molly should take their "dominant" lead and feel better about herself. Please keep us up to date, and let us know if we can do anything more to help.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...an update, we're getting her spayed very soon & she's starting basic obedience with Alex on May 1st. 4-H offeres an 8 week program & the cost is only $10!! My daughter is so excited. She tends to be shy, so I think this experience might be good for both of them. Amy is still sleeping in her room at night & is showing a bit more interest in her these past couple days. I'm constantly looking for little things that show forward progress. I'm just so happy to hear of this 4H program & the fact that it's afforable is a huge plus. Seems like every class or program we look into is another $100-$200, so I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, that sounds wonderful!! I am sure that Amy will love the 4H program. It is great that she is still sleeping in with daughter. Since she has some "baggage" I would think that all her steps, will be baby steps - as long as you keep seeing improvement - then you are on the right path with her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, I'm pleasantly surprised that Amy still willingly sleeps in your daughter's room. That definitely sounds like a big baby step! Looking forward to hear more and more good news from you and your family!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jen-
I think 4H is a great idea. Besides the bonding time, a lot of the 4H instructors are very experienced with dogs. Keep us posted how that goes and hopefully it helps not only Amy but also your daughter. They can break out of their shell's together. 

Keep us posted!
Amanda


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so glad things seem to be looking up for you and the children’s sake. Some dogs have a hard time adjusting to a new schedule and others don’t. Keeping a journal of when the accidents happen is a very good idea. Keep note of times out on those days, of feedings, water intake, hours alone. You may find a pattern. She may be trying to tell you and you are not aware of her clue. Try teaching her to ring the bell. There is a post on the happy results many members have had with it. My Smarty does her little dance or sits up and really moves her front legs fast when she has to go. Good Luck and keep us posted.

I had just the opposite with a 9 week old English Cocker puppy a good friend gave my DD for Christmas one year, I could have killed them for doing this to me. It was a very nice show bitch but I could not get her house trained. After 6 months, my DD got so tired of cleaning up after her she was ready to let her go. My hair dresser wanted her so off she went. I explained the situation and she was willing to try her. Do you know she NEVER pooped or peed in her house!!!!!!! She came to the shop with her every day and they all thought I was nuts that this dog was perfect.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think this is normal, but wanted to see what you all thought about it before calling the vet. 

Last week, as you know, was great. Amy was doing fine. Then, I got sick...really sick & spent two whole days in bed. Amy didn't like the lack of attention and started pooping and peeing all over the house again (same schedule, same everything, just less attention) She refused to listen to my husband. She won't sleep in my daughters room or take directions from her since then either. The final straw was, while I was laying in bed with her on the floor next to me, she growled at my 4 year old when she went to pet her. The next day, she actually bit her finger. All she did was pet her head while she was chewing her greenie. 

This erratic behavior has to stop. Does anyone else think it's odd? I watched a few videos that other members have posted & my dog acts nothing like that. They are so joyful & full of life. That's what I thought we were getting when we adopted a Havanese. I've totally hit my snapping point....biting one of my kids for no reason is where I have to draw the line. It gets ridiculous when I have to put more effort into the dog than raising my children. 

Am I nuts or is this just plain odd? Feel free to tell me I'm crazy, I won't take offense or even argue back at this point!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know...the biting thing, especially with a child, is worrisome.

Could there be something wrong with her teeth or gums? THAT doesn't excuse the biting, and I'm thinking you're right to be concerned. Maybe she needs to be in a home with no children.

One of the reasons we decided on a Hav was because of the rep they have with children. I've never seen agression in Molly, even when my 17 month-old-grandson stepped on Molly's tail...and stayed there! Molly stayed clear of him for a bit after that, but she has NEVER snapped. From what I understand, that's the case with Havs as a breed.

This has to be a worry and a heartache for you. I think you need to err on the side of your kids' safety, though. There are probably some who will think it means "giving up on the dog", but I don't see it that way...the kids have to come first.

You're in my prayers...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, I'm sure there are many explanations why she bit your little daughter (food protection/protecting you as her sick baby) but I see how Amy is becoming more and more an object of frustration within your family rather than the joyful companion dog you expected her to be. This is a tough decision to make, I feel bad for Amy, cause she's had a rough life prior to coming to you. On the other hand, you need to maintain your own sanity and your family's health. 
No matter what you decide, I think you're being a wonderful and thoughtful dog-mommy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jen, I'm sorry to hear you were so sick for a couple days and that Amy didn't react well to that  I am wondering if Amy bit your 4 yr old daughter because she was "guarding" her Greenie - not an excuse, but just an explanation. I also have kids. Scout is more likely to growl at my younger son (9 yrs) vs. the older one (12 yrs). Amy may be less likely to recognize your 4 yr old as "above" her in the pack structure than your older daughter and you, hence the bite. I am so sorry that the situation is still stressful with Amy. It sounds like she is having trouble overcoming whatever problems may have developed because of her prior environments. I admire all the effort and care you have put into working with her and I really hope that things will get better soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feel for you, Jen. You sure have had your ups and downs with Amy and I'm sure it's very stressful. As you say, it isn't any fun when you're spending more time rearing the dog than you are with your own young kids! I feel for Amy too, poor thing. It's a tough call, but you can only do what is best for all of you. I was so hopeful when I read your daughter, Alex, had Amy in her room at night and was caring for her more. That usually does the trick with bonding. Amy sounds very insecure and looks to you for comfort.

(((hugs))) Jen. Good luck with whatever your family decides.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jen, I really feel for you. I too have a problem with my rescue not respecting my younger daughter and will nip sometimes to get his way. He's been here for 8 months and things are better, but not great. He's also a convenience "potty" guy. He'll go wherever it's convenient despite a pet door and frequent trips outside. Some days are good, some aren't. You are doing pretty much everything that would help the situation. It really depends on what you want to put up with. It's okay to decide you don't want to do it anymore. There is a perfect home for Amy. Contact Havanese rescue and see what kind of home they might have available - if someone is local Amy could do a trial weekend or two. In the meantime, I would try the pee pads to save a bit of your sanity. I'm at the point where I may have to go to a belly band.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so to hear things are still so hard for you with Amy. It sounds like she was food guarding with the bite to your child. It's not a great little habit, but understandable. Kids should be coached not to pet her when she has food until you can work with her to overcome her bad habit. 

The peeing and pooing was most likely doe to you being down sick. She must really see you as the leader of the pack and with you down sick the pack structure weakens. 

I know you need to consider your children first and if you decide you can't continue with her, there will be another home that would make the perfect home. Things really did sound like they were/ are? headed in a great direction with your older daughter taking over some of her care.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, how are things going? I've been thinking about you. Hope all is somewhat well/better.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about all the trouble you've been having Amy. There are, 4, 6, and 8 year olds (and older children) that all are a part of my household and I can understand your concern about little children. Nick and Norah generally get along wonderfully with my younger children but at first Norah really picked on my 4 year old. She knew that she was the bottom of the pack and she really tried to fight her way above her. After a couple of incidents (growling and a nip on the ankle) we got down to business. We made it VERY clear that norah was at the bottom and she soon accepted and was happy to be there. We had my younger child feed norah and put her to bed and now they play ALL day together. When the pups have had enough, they go to their crates.If you have more questions on the younger child thing please feel free to pm me as I have a lot of experience in that department.
Also, you mentioned that your dog was eating a greeny when she snapped and I have always taught my children to NEVER touch the dog when she's eating as many many dogs are very sensitive to that. That could be the reason why she did what she did.
I'm sorry that the situation has become worse and I hope you can figure out a solution that works for everyone!


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

My heart feels for you, your family and Amy. This is such a difficult situation.

Because children do not always listen, it is imperative to train a puppy/dog not to nip or snap when they have food, or it is being taken away. You might want to practice taking her treat away and if she snaps, tell her no, perhaps tap her nose, or take a rolled up newspaper and smack the floor. You could have a child visitor that doesn't have a clue and Amy could not just bite a finger, but a face. I can't imagine what type of life Amy had, but obviously she wasn't socialized and this should be a crime. People do not understand how important it is for their animals to meet and greet other dogs and people. 

What about trying to train her to go in a dog box and use piddle pads. The pet stores sell special filling for dogs and have a box that is easy for dogs to get into. This could help alleviate some of the strife in all of your lives. the important thing is to praise her whenever she does what she is supposed to. Sometimes I feel silly dancing around and clapping my hands, but if it makes my puppy feel good and want to do 'right' another time, it is well worth it - I think Amy needs a lot of positive reinforcement to gain self-confidence and so do you and your family.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jen, you've been amazing with Amy so far. I'm so sorry that you are enduring such a roller coaster ride with her. It's so obvious that you love her. Keeping her and being willing to continue the enormous amount of work it will be to overcome her challenges is a decision only you can make. This certainly isn't what you expected when you adopted a Hav. Amy came to you with a lot of baggage and it sounds like you were flat out lied to by her previous owners. You may have to accept that she will never be a typcial Hav. If you decide you need to re-home her I know we would all understand. You've tried so very hard with her. She's a beauty and I know she has the capacity to learn and change but having had a dog with issues before, I know it can take a very long, long time to overcome them sometimes. I wish you all the best!! :hug:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your kind words! This is a really bad situation & I still haven't been able to decide what we're going to do. There's no easy way in or out....my kids will be torn apart if she goes. If she stays, we need to have her spayed, have an invisible fence installed & find a weekend sitter for her for the summer (I can't imagine taking her to the lake with us & having to leave even for an hour with her on the boat). All of this will amount to well over $2,000. I keep hearing the vet telling me that her attitude toward the kids very well may never change. I feel awful for this dog who spends her life feeling miserable & moping around, but there's only so many changes I can make to our lives. I wish the perfect solution would just come to me. Anyhow..thank you & I"ll keep you updated.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

*Update*

Hi Everybody.....Just wanted to update you on our situation. We had another behaviorist come to the house to evaluate Amy. Basically, he said the same thing the vet said. Her personality is what it is. She isn't going to be playful & happy go-lucky. One the other hand...she does have a lot of great qualities. I'm not ready to give up on her....I'm seeing subtle changes & she seems happier. Now that spring is coming & she will stay out on her walks longer, I'm hoping this messing on the rug everyday comes to an end. I love her dearly & hope this works out. My kids understand that we could get another dog and get into a whole new set of issues, worse ones! She's very loved here & I'm afraid if she were to get moved yet again, that she would suffer even more trauma. I told DH, we could always put a door on the dining room with a "restroom" sign on it. lol! Just thought I'd update you....I haven't been on much lately, life has been busy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jen - thanks for updating us. I'm glad you had a second opinion and still have a sense of humor. It sounds like you love her a lot. Amy may just end up being a one-person dog and the kids will learn she's not much fun for them. It's not the end of the world, just disappointing when you wanted a family dog.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, that sounds great, especially for poor Amy. I hope things will improve and send you lots of strength! You're such a great mommy for her, respect!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for your good wishes....I forgot to mention that I'm having her spayed on the 
27th, so perhaps the up's & down's in her moods will change a bit. I can't tell you how happy I was to find her with her head in my 4 year olds lap the other morning! It's little things like that the make me believe she'll be a family dog someday.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds like a good thing to me!(Amy's interaction with your 4 yr.old).That is great news! 

Jen--we pulled up all rugs at our house. A throw rug to these guys seems like a giant pee-pad. I'd pull them all if you can,and maybe you'll be more successful.

Amy is lucky she has you in her life. It is obvious you adore her.:hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jen - what exciting news. You are the best for sticking with Amy. I hope the spay will help. Here's hugs for you and the gang.:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, I am very very happy to hear that you have fallen in love, and are keeping Amy. I think you are such a wonderful person to see that she is not the "perfect" pet that everyone hopes to get, but that she is her own little personality and the fact that you have accepted that is wonderful!! I think it is very possible that once she is spayed, and continues to feel comfortable that she is in her forever home - forever - then she will relax and get better with the kids.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, I'm delighted to read about Amy and your 4 year old! That definitely IS a progress for her. I hope you will continue to see improvements more and more each day. The spay will hopefully help too. I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but have you tried to spread her kibble on the areas she has accidents? That helped wonders for us! We got carpet all over, which must have looked like a huge comfy potty area for our stinker. So I sprinkled his kibble all over the carpet for about 2 weeks in each room (one after the other) at each mealtime and sometimes even slightly rubbed them in the carpet/rugs. That helped A LOT!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Maryam...it's interesting you would mention that. Carol (Sherman's mom) said to move her food into the dining room & it worked for a day & then she started pooping right next to her bowl. The trainer said she was probably left for so long that she would soil her crate, so all bets are off, I guess! I will try the trick with just spreading the food instead of keeping it contained in the bowl. Perhaps just the smell may deter her. We're taking longer walks now that the frigid weather is changing & she's going 5-6 times a day. This seems to be helping, so I'm crossing everything I can cross in hopes that she "gets it"! Thanks so much for all your support, you girls/guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, I'm praying it'll help. Every dog is different and while spreading his toys all over the room and bowl feeding him in the accident areas didn't work for Pablo, spreading kibble helped tremendously. Best of luck!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen anything we can do to help you with that sweet faced little girl is worth it. Mind you, we are not cleaning up the poops, but we are there ins spirit-hehe:biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jen, you have been so great in helping Amy along. She sounds like she is feeling safer and more confortable in your home everyday. Bless your heart for staying with her. I'm sure the more confortable and safer she feels the more her true hav personality will shine through.

I had a rug pee'er and I took up my rugs for a couple of months and it solved the problem. I hope you find a solution. I like the sign idea.


----------

